# Looking at an S5 or TT RS...



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Gents

Due to shift changes at work, I might have to look at changing the R8 for something slightly cheaper to run.

Having had a couple of A5''s as loan cars, I am tempted to look at an S5 convertible, anyone owned one? Pluses/Minuses? I have a test drive booked for tomorrow, also have a TT RS Plus booked for an overnighter at the weekend - following weekend I have an R8 V10 plus to play with for a week - no chance of buying one of those though.

Just thought I would get some views from you peeps.

Cheers

Nick


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well for me the TTRS makes a great all rounder with great performance ( Especially modded ) and also pretty good MPG I achieve 28 MPG as an average. And crucially it still fells special and sounds awesome too.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Try the RS5       insurance was £70 LESS than the tts :? , been on a couple of 80 mile motorway drives M6 with traffic so 55/65 mph and have got 30mpg :roll: :roll: OK i drove like a pensioner but it can be done easy ,,,, well not easy just love the v8 sound


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Caney has a S5 soft top


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Cheers for replies, hopefully Caney will pop along and join the chat...

I'm test driving it at lunch time, so will know a bit more then - though I am leaning towards the RS if I am honest.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jamman said:


> Caney has a S5 soft top


His is the supercharged one though isn't it? Rather than the V8?


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Kell said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Caney has a S5 soft top
> ...


S5 Convertible never came with a V8, its alway been a 3.0 V6 Supercharged


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

The S5 I test drove was a 3.0 V6, I wouldnt have said it was supercharged though? It was a nice car to drive, but I was left feeling wanting something more :?

I'm picking up there TT RS Plus on Sunday, to have overnight, though hoping I can extend that. Having had a chat with the finance guy, they were keen to talk me into a new TT RS Plus which with my monthly target would be possible. There was no mention of a discount on the this, although I am sure I read someone recenlty got an 8% discount on a Plus, so room for them to get the deal a bit more tempting yet.

It will be interesting to see how I feel getting back into my R8 when I drop off the TT.


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

RS plus will be quicker (in a straight line anyway) than your r8  Even more so if it is an S tronic

Would imagine the R8 to be a more complete driving experience though

If you do go for the S5 then I would go for the facelift, just looks alot better to my eyes and the fuel consumption on the pre facelift cars is supposed to be pretty horrendous! Wouldn't imagine the figures being too far off your r8


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

billyali86 said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


I did not know that.

T'was just someone mentioned a V8 growl above.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi there, the S5 cab is supecharged and fairly quick as standard but it's so damn heavy to be seriously fast like a tuned TTrs! What i will say though its a great all rounder, been on plenty of weekend trips etc with my wife and daughter and there is plenty of space for luggage and loads of leg room for Karting my daughters friends around! I drove a RS3 and TTRs but the S5 was more practical and much more superior build quality and higher spec imo. I have tuned the S5 to nearly 450bhp without any loss in driveability and is very fast now achieving 0-60mph in 4.2 secs and 100mph in 10.6 secs. I'm having an uprated supecharger pulley fitted soon which should take the power to 480bhp  
Steve


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Steve how much has it cost you to tune to 450bhp if ya don't mind me asking?


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

caney said:


> Hi there, the S5 cab is supecharged and fairly quick as standard but it's so damn heavy to be seriously fast like a tuned TTrs! What i will say though its a great all rounder, been on plenty of weekend trips etc with my wife and daughter and there is plenty of space for luggage and loads of leg room for Karting my daughters friends around! I drove a RS3 and TTRs but the S5 was more practical and much more superior build quality and higher spec imo. I have tuned the S5 to nearly 450bhp without any loss in driveability and is very fast now achieving 0-60mph in 4.2 secs and 100mph in 10.6 secs. I'm having an uprated supecharger pulley fitted soon which should take the power to 480bhp
> Steve


The idea of having the extra seats is very appealing, as I am always moaned at for only having the two :lol:

I'm not one for carrying out upgrades on a car, too much like hard work for me and I've not a scooby on what improvements to do, so rather buy something that I am happy with as standard. I agree totally on the build quality, lots of it seems very cheap to me. It will be very interesting to see how I find getting back into the R8 tomorrow morning.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Picked up the demo TT RS Plus yesterday, have covered almost 300 miles in it already. It's fantastic fun (my god it takes off), sounds great and a very tempting package I have to admit.

I have found myself thinking - yes, this can replace the R8, then the next minute - hmmm there is something missing..

One thing my the other half commented on, was the fact you don't get as many people looking, I think she likes the attraction the R8 receives - which for me a is a down side, as I am very cautious where I will park it. Last night we took off down to Southsea front, parked up by the fun fair/hovercraft area, something I probably wouldn't do with the R8.

Things I like are the short shift changer, so much slicker than the R8 box which in traffic can be hard work. One of the biggest pluses for me, was how cheap it was to fill up :lol: For me, at lower speeds its much more fun that the R8, you can chuck it around and it just deals with it, with the R8 you know it can and will bite you at some stage.

Things I don't like are the bucket seats, so uncomfortable, how they are so much money is beyond me. I'm a big guy so didn't expect to find them comfy, but even the other half said about them. I found the sports exhaust a bit annoying in traffic, but was easy to turn this off.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Dance171 said:


> Steve how much has it cost you to tune to 450bhp if ya don't mind me asking?


Major gains are from ecu mapping as exhaust is mainly for improved sound so for £750 you get almost a 100 bhp hike in performance


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think you just need to look at the S4 v RS4 thread to see that the 3.0 Supercharged engine seems to responf very well to tuning.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

If it was me I would be going with neither. The depreciation on a brand new TTRS will be terrible. I would seriously be considering a new Cayman S. Looks like the complete package to me


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

CraigW said:


> If it was me I would be going with neither. The depreciation on a brand new TTRS will be terrible. I would seriously be considering a new Cayman S. Looks like the complete package to me


I would'nt go back to a Porsche, just don't do anything for me. Cue the 'it was only a Boxster S' remarks, but bosses at my company have owned various ones and to me, they are very boring.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

After test driving both over the last week, I would have the RS over the S5 for sure. That said, I have decided to look at my finances again and see if I can work them enabling me to keep the R8. Friends and family all said the same thing to me over the weekend, I would gutted to let it go. Having driven them both, its made me appreciate the R8, think I was taking it for granted.

The sales guy seemed shocked when I told him my decision, as its been said, I pointed out the money I would lose on a new RS and surprise surprise he offered to look at the deal again and see what they can do. He has also said he is going to look at figures, to see with my monthly target could enable me to get into a V8 spyder, but I can't see that happening.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Wise choice, it's a stunning car.

How do you find running costs in the R8?

Heard people say that it doesn't cost much more to run than a modern hot hatch. (mid 20's mpg, 2 year servicing etc)

I haven't looked into it myself so could be BS.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

DPG said:


> Wise choice, it's a stunning car.
> 
> How do you find running costs in the R8?
> 
> ...


I've had it just over 18 months now, just replaced the rear tyres for the first time (just shy of £600), having covered 11k miles and they weren't new when I bought it. I was told I'd probably get 6k miles out of a set, but most owners reckon anywhere between 10k to 15k depending how you drive. It's going for the first service since I've owned it this weekend, service + brake fluid change for £450.

Not had to replace the fronts tyres, the dealer replaced them six months ago after my local stealer pointed out an issue with them (they should have been changed prior to me buying it as well as the rear discs and pads which were done then too) but they are being replaced this weekend as they have perished already in the deep part of the tread depth.

Biggest expense is fuel to be honest :lol: I get around 250-300 miles out of £85 worth of fuel. Insurance is very good, I'm paying £500 (I'm 37).


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

This is a good site for price guides http://www.orangewheels.co.uk/

This is also good, just fill in the details and a dealer will get back to you bit like DIY broker we saved thousands on our last car 
http://www.carwow.co.uk/


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

CraigW said:


> If it was me I would be going with neither. The depreciation on a brand new TTRS will be terrible. I would seriously be considering a new Cayman S. Looks like the complete package to me


Got to agree that new Cayman looks and sounds just excellent:-

- Better looking than the mk2 TT
- Better interior than the mk2 TT
- Better tech and sat nav set up than a mk2 TT
- Better drive than almost anything under £100,000 even its big brother by the sounds of it. 
- Better residuals than any mk2 TTRS
- Better engine note than a TTRS 
- Better badge

 What doesn't do it for you?


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

andyTT180 said:


> CraigW said:
> 
> 
> > If it was me I would be going with neither. The depreciation on a brand new TTRS will be terrible. I would seriously be considering a new Cayman S. Looks like the complete package to me
> ...


Of course, those are your opinions, but for me its fugly. I lost £10k in a year on my Porsche, so I wouldn't believe everything you read. The RS is quicker, 5 seconds to 60 for the Gayman S. No idea on the engine note, but then I am currently driving an R8 V10 plus and IMO, my V8 sounds better.

If we all liked the same thing, the roads would be a boring place 8)


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Blade_76 said:


> andyTT180 said:
> 
> 
> > CraigW said:
> ...


You can look forward to losing much more than £10k if you go with a brand new RS


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Which is why I won't be buying a new RS :wink: And the Porsche was second hand, not new.

A car is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Blade_76 said:


> Which is why I won't be buying a new RS :wink: And the Porsche was second hand, not new.
> 
> A car is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it.


How well I know having just agreed a trade in price for mine


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

CraigW said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> > Which is why I won't be buying a new RS :wink: And the Porsche was second hand, not new.
> ...


The dealer is willing to pay the trade in price, so you do know? :?

Chances are, they have x amount of £'s in the car you are buying, so they can offer a slightly higher price than they will get for it. I know when I traded the Porsche for the TT, the dealer sold it £3k less than what he paid me. And then the TT was sold for less than I was given when I bought the R8.


----------



## richard- (Jul 12, 2011)

I do like the cayman, I have to pop down to porsche and test drive one, just trying my best to hold off because I will want one :mrgreen:


----------



## ftogpx (Jun 23, 2004)

Stick with the R8 mate!


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

ftogpx said:


> Stick with the R8 mate!


After reading some of the issues with the RS, I think you're right :lol:

Have looked at other brands now, nothing really excites me to be honest, taking a step down whatever I do i guess


----------

